# Μνημονικές φράσεις



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποια μνημονική φράση που να θυμίζει τους πλανήτες (Ερμής, Αφροδίτη, Γη κ.ο.κ.). Εννοώ κάτι ανάλογο με το «αεί ο Θεός ο μέγας γεωμετρεί» για τα πρώτα ψηφία του π (ή και άλλες μνημονικές φράσεις —προσθέστε τις ελεύθερα!)

Την αφορμή για την ερώτηση μου έδωσε η γερμανική φράση *Mein Vater erklärt mir jeden Samstag unsere neun Planeten* (που σημαίνει «ο πατέρας μου μού εξηγεί κάθε Σάββατο τους εννέα πλανήτες μας») στην οποία το αρχικό της κάθε λέξης είναι ίδιο με το αρχικό των πλανητών στα γερμανικά: Merkur, Venus, Erde (Γη), Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptun και Pluto (η φράση είναι πριν από τον υποβιβασμό του Πλούτωνα ;) ).

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

Υπάρχει μια τέτοια μνημονική φράση (στα αγγλικά φυσικά) σε ένα από τα διηγήματα της συλλογής Speaking with the angel. Αν θες, μπορώ να δω πώς μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά, αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγες μέρες γιατί η ελληνική έκδοση βρίσκεται στο πατρικό μου.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 10, 2009)

Εγώ, δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρω μνημονική φράση για τους πλανήτες, τα μόνα που μου έρχονται προς το παρόν είναι:
"α*π*ο*κ*α*τ*ά*ψ*υ*ξ*η" (τα σύμφωνα της λέξης είναι αυτά πριν από τα οποία βάζουμε τελικό νι, μαζί με τα μπ, ντ, γκ, τσ και τζ)
και
"χενεαρκρεξεραδόνιο" για τα ευγενή αέρια. (He, Ne, Ar, Kr, Xe, Rn). Αυτό το καινούριο το Uuo (Ουνουνόκτιο; ), δεν υπήρχε όταν ήμουν στο σχολείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

stathis said:


> Υπάρχει μια τέτοια μνημονική φράση (στα αγγλικά φυσικά) σε ένα από τα διηγήματα της συλλογής Speaking with the angel. Αν θες, μπορώ να δω πώς μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά, αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγες μέρες γιατί η ελληνική έκδοση βρίσκεται στο πατρικό μου.



Κι εγώ ήξερα ότι υπάρχει στα αγγλικά, αλλά δεν την είχα πρόχειρη —και αν έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά, δεν με πειράζει να περιμένω λίγες μέρες (το καλό πράγμα κλπ) :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Εγώ, δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρω μνημονική φράση για τους πλανήτες, τα μόνα που μου έρχονται προς το παρόν είναι:
> "α*π*ο*κ*α*τ*ά*ψ*υ*ξ*η" (τα σύμφωνα της λέξης είναι αυτά πριν από τα οποία βάζουμε τελικό νι, μαζί με τα μπ, ντ, γκ, τσ και τζ)



Τα οποία εγώ θυμάμαι με τη λέξη *μπ*ουλ*ντ*ό*γκ* :)


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Εγώ, δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρω μνημονική φράση για τους πλανήτες, τα μόνα που μου έρχονται προς το παρόν είναι:
> "α*π*ο*κ*α*τ*ά*ψ*υ*ξ*η" (τα σύμφωνα της λέξης είναι αυτά πριν από τα οποία βάζουμε τελικό νι, μαζί με τα μπ, ντ, γκ, τσ και τζ)





Leximaniac said:


> Τα οποία εγώ θυμάμαι με τη λέξη *μπ*ουλ*ντ*ό*γκ* :)


Αν πρέπει για οχτώ ψωροσύμφωνα και δίψηφα σύμφωνα να θυμηθείς να βγάλεις το μπουλντόγκ από την κατάψυξη (αφήνοντας μάλιστα απέξω τα τσ και τζ), ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω μνημονική φράση. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Ζητείται ΕρμΑφρόδιτη ΓηΑ ΔιΚΟυΠο.

Μην ξεχάσετε ότι ο Πλούτωνας μάς τελείωσε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μην ξεχάσετε ότι ο Πλούτωνας μάς τελείωσε.



Σύμφωνα με την IAU, ο Πλούτωνας φινίτο (μπήκε στην κατηγορία του πλανήτη-νάνου). Αλλά είναι πολλοί οι αστρονόμοι που έχουν σοβαρές αντιρρήσεις. Ένα ωραίο άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ζητείται ΕρμΑφρόδιτη ΓηΑ ΔιΚΟυΠο.


 :)  :)

Αν είναι να αρχίσουμε τα δημιουργικά, αβάντι μαέστρο:

(με αναφορά στο ότι ο Αρίσταρχος ήταν «ηλιοκεντριστής», αλλά τα αρχαία μου μάλλον έχουν παρασκουριάσει και οι νεότεροι πλανήτες πολύ ασύντακτοι μοιάζουν):

*Ε*λλήνων *Α*στρονόμος *Γ*εραρός *Α*ρίσταρχος *Δ*ιέγνω *Κ*άλλιον *Ο*υρανούς *Π*τολεμαίου


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Ε*λλήνων *Α*στρονόμος *Γ*εραρός *Α*ρίσταρχος *Δ*ιέγνω *Κ*άλλιον *Ο*υρανούς *Π*τολεμαίου


Ως πάσχουσας από πρόωρη απώλεια μνήμης, πιο εύκολο θα μου ήταν να παπαγαλίσω Ερμής, Αφροδίτη, Γη, Άρης, Δίας, Κρόνος, Ουρανός, Ποσειδώνας παρά αυτό... 

Εντωμεταξύ, Νικ-Ελ, τι εννοείς _δίκουπο_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ως πάσχουσας από πρόωρη απώλεια μνήμης, πιο εύκολο θα μου ήταν να παπαγαλίσω Ερμής, Αφροδίτη, Γη, Άρης, Δίας, Κρόνος, Ουρανός, Ποσειδώνας παρά αυτό...



Χμμ... μάλλον δίκιο έχεις (και μάλλον γι' αυτό δεν έχουμε κάτι ανάλογο στα ελληνικά), αλλά τι θα έλεγες για το:

Ελα Αμέσως Γιατί Αλλιώς Δεν Καταλαβαίνω Ούτε Παπαγαλίζω; :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελα Αμέσως Γιατί Αλλιώς Δεν Καταλαβαίνω Ούτε Παπαγαλίζω; :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 10, 2009)

*Έ*καστο *Α*στέρι *Γ*υρίζει *Α*έναα *Δ*ίχως *Κ*ανένα *Ο*υράνιο *Π*ατέρα 



drsiebenmal said:


> (ή και άλλες μνημονικές φράσεις —προσθέστε τις ελεύθερα!)



Ένα που μου φάνηκε εντελώς χαζό όταν το πρωτοάκουσα, αλλά -ίσως γιαυτό- μου κόλλησε: ΜαρΙαΙουλΜαΟκτωΔεκΑυγά! Χρήσιμο μόνο όταν είναι σκοτάδι και έχετε δεμένα τα χέρια σας αλλά παρ΄όλα αυτά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βρείτε ποιοι μήνες έχουν 31 μέρες!


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Αντιλαμβάνεστε, ελπίζω, ότι κάποιες προτάσεις δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το καίριο ερώτημα: «Ποιος είναι, μωρέ, από τη μεριά του Ήλιου: ο Άρης ή η Αφροδίτη;».


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2009)

Ε, τότε, για να λογοκλέψω ασυστόλως το δόκτορα, 
Ελα ΆΦΡισε Γιατί Αλλιώς Δεν Καταλαβαίνω Ούτε Παπαγαλίζω


----------



## Elsa (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεστε, ελπίζω, ότι κάποιες προτάσεις δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το καίριο ερώτημα: «Ποιος είναι, μωρέ, από τη μεριά του Ήλιου: ο Άρης ή η Αφροδίτη;».


Ε, καλά, ας θυμόμαστε και κάτι χωρίς υποβοήθηση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεστε, ελπίζω, ότι κάποιες προτάσεις δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το καίριο ερώτημα: «Ποιος είναι, μωρέ, από τη μεριά του Ήλιου: ο Άρης ή η Αφροδίτη;».



Τι να κάνουμε που ο Αρίσταρχος δεν ήταν Αφστρονόμος; :)


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Ε*λλήνων *Α*στρονόμος *Γ*εραρός *Α*ρίσταρχος *Δ*ιέγνω *Κ*άλλιον *Ο*υρανούς *Π*τολεμαίου


Υποκλίνομαι, χερρ ντοκτόρ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 10, 2009)

Εσύ, λόγω ...επαγγέλματος, πρέπει να παίζεις τους πλανήτες στα δαχτυλάκια σου (για να παραφράσω και το άσμα). Δεν πιστεύω να χρειάζεσαι μνημονικούς κανόνες!


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 10, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> "χενεαρκρεξεραδόνιο" για τα ευγενή αέρια. (He, Ne, Ar, Kr, Xe, Rn). Αυτό το καινούριο το Uuo (Ουνουνόκτιο; ), δεν υπήρχε όταν ήμουν στο σχολείο.



Μου θυμίζεις (στο περίπου) το άλλο λυκειακό ποιηματάκι, που κατά τα φαινόμενα κυκλοφορεί σε πολλές παραλλαγές:

Κάνε (K) βαριά (Ba) καρδιά (Ca) ναύτη (Na) μάγκα (Mg) άλλους (Al) μη (Mn) ζητάς (Zn) χρησμούς (Cr) φεύγει (Fe) κόρη (Co) νίκη (Ni) σύντομη (Sn) πομπώδης (Pb) ή (H2) βιαστική (Bi) κουκουλώνει (Cu) ηγεμόνα (Hg) αργυροφορεμένο (Ag) με πλατίνα (Pt) και χρυσό (Au).


----------



## mrst (Jun 11, 2009)

Να κάνω μια περίπου σχετική ερώτηση; Έχετε προσέξει ότι λέμε "του πλανήτη Άρη, Δία», δηλαδή σε γενική το όνομα του πλανήτη όταν είναι σε γενική και η λέξη πλανήτης, αλλά "του πλανήτη Αφροδίτη, Γη" κ.λπ. και όχι "Αφροδίτης, Γης" όταν στην αντίστοιχη περίπτωση το όνομα του πλανήτη είναι θηλυκό; Μου είχε τύχει σε επιμέλεια να τους έχω σε σειρά στη γενική και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Δεν ήθελα να αποκλίνω από κάτι τόσο καθιερωμένο και τ' άφησα έτσι. Τι λέτε;


Άνοιξε νήμα εδώ. —_Admin_


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2009)

stathis said:


> Υπάρχει μια τέτοια μνημονική φράση (στα αγγλικά φυσικά) σε ένα από τα διηγήματα της συλλογής Speaking with the angel. Αν θες, μπορώ να δω πώς μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά, αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγες μέρες γιατί η ελληνική έκδοση βρίσκεται στο πατρικό μου.


Εν αναμονή της ελληνικής μετάφρασης, ιδού η φράση στο πρωτότυπο:
My Very Educated Mother Just Showed Us Nine Planets.
(Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune, Pluto)

My very educated mother just showed us nine planets. My very educated mother just showed us nine planets. My, Mercury. Very, Venus. Educated, Earth. Mother, Mars. Just, Jupiter. Showed, Saturn. Us, Uranus. Nine, Neptune. Planets, Pluto. All of them, in the right order. It was brilliant. The only problem was the two M's, Mercury and Mars. Mixing them up. Except for that, it was plain sailing. Simple. And that was what I liked about it. All that complicated business straightened and tidied into one sentence. Even if the sentence itself was stupid. My very educated mother. Just showed us nine planets. Mind you, that bit is good. Because there _are_ nine of them. So it fits and helps you remember.

Roddy Doyle, _The Slave_


----------



## stathis (Jun 13, 2009)

Φίλτατε drsiebenmal, άνθρακες ο θησαυρός... Η μεταφράστρια του _Speaking with the angel _μεταφράζει κατά λέξη το "My very educated mother just showed us nine planets" και απλώς το επεξηγεί παραθέτοντας το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2009)

stathis said:


> ...άνθρακες ο θησαυρός...



Στάθη, να πω ότι δεν το φοβόμουνα, ψέματα θα πω. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως και που το θυμήθηκες :), και που το έψαξες:). Τώρα πρέπει να αποφασίσω αν θα βάλω κάποιο από τα «αρισταρχικά» μου με κατάλληλη διαμόρφωση του κειμένου (για να το βρει ίσως κι ο επόμενος μεταφραστής) ή αν θα κάνω κι εγώ την κότα... 

Α, οι ευθύνες του «μοχθηρού» επιμελητή  (αλλά κι εγώ όλο που είχα μπροστά μου ήταν απλώς μια κατά λέξη μετάφραση, ένα ξεκρέμαστο και άχρηστο πράγμα...  ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2010)

Ζμπρωξ!

Μικρή σκουντιά για να ξαναφέρω στην επικαιρότητα το νήμα και να ζητήσω πια τη βοήθειά σας για οποιαδήποτε τέτοια μνημονικά τεχνάσματα (με «ελεύθερο θέμα») αλλά και ειδικότερα π.χ. για ορθογραφικές βοήθειες. Μα τι τους πιάνει τους Γερμανούς με αυτά τα κολπάκια;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ζμπρωξ!








Ντοκτέρ, συγγνώμη που σου μαγαρίζω το νήμα  αλλά δεν άντεξα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2010)

stathis said:


> Εν αναμονή της ελληνικής μετάφρασης, ιδού η φράση στο πρωτότυπο:
> My Very Educated Mother Just Showed Us Nine Planets.
> (Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune, Pluto)


Μια νέα πρόταση για την οποία ζητώ τη γνώμη και τις βελτιώσεις σας:

*ΕρμΑφρόδιτη* *Γυ*ναίκα *Αρισ*τεύει *Δια*βάζοντας *Κ*αταλόγους *Ουράν*ιων *Ποσ*ών (και *Πλούτ*ου)
_Ερμής Αφροδίτη Γη Άρης Δίας Κρόνος Ουρανός Ποσειδώνας_ (και _Πλούτωνας_)


----------



## Themis (Mar 14, 2010)

> Μια νέα πρόταση για την οποία ζητώ τη γνώμη και τις βελτιώσεις σας:
> 
> ΕρμΑφρόδιτη Γυναίκα Αριστεύει Διαβάζοντας Καταλόγους Ουράνιων Ποσών (και Πλούτου)
> Ερμής Αφροδίτη Γη Άρης Δίας Κρόνος Ουρανός Ποσειδώνας (και Πλούτωνας)


 
*Ερμ*α*ΑφροΓυ*ν*ΑριΔι*ο α*ΚρΟυρόΠο*δο (Θεέ μου, τι λέω;)


----------



## Themis (Mar 14, 2010)

Φυσικά, αντί για το ανθρωπάκι που μου κάνει πλάκα, υπήρχε ερωτηματικό και κλείσιμο παρένθεσης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2010)

Θέμη, επειδή ορισμένοι συνδυασμοί χαρακτήρων ερμηνεύονται από τη vBulletin (το λογισμικό του φόρουμ) σαν φατσούλες, π.χ. το ;) δηλώνει τη φατσούλα με το κλείσιμο του ματιού, το :) τη χαμογελαστή κ.λπ., αν η πρόθεσή σου δεν είναι να εμφανιστεί κάποια φατσούλα, έχεις δύο επιλογές: ή να επιλέξεις το Disable smileys in text κατά την επεξεργασία του μηνύματος ή να χωρίσεις τους χαρακτήρες του συνδυασμού με κενό ή κάποιον άλλο χαρακτήρα. Διορθώθηκε, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

Οι μνημονικές φράσεις πρέπει να είναι λίγο ποίημα, να έχουν κάτι που να τις κάνεις αξιομνημόνευτες και εύκολα απομνημονευόμενες. Φράσεις σύντομες ή και φλύαρες όπως:
ΕρμΑφρόδιτη ΓηΑ ΔιΚΟυΠο
ΕρμαΑφροΓυνΑριΔιο αΚρΟυρόΠοδο
ΕρμΑφρόδιτη Γυναίκα Αριστεύει Διαβάζοντας Καταλόγους Ουράνιων Ποσών (και Πλούτου)
σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι αν δεν θα τις έχεις ξεχάσει σε 24 ώρες.

Οπότε έχω να προτείνω ΜΙΑ λέξη: αγάδικο.
Αν θυμάσαι ότι πρώτος πλανήτης είναι ο Ερμής και τελευταίος ο Ποσειδώνας (με ή χωρίς τον Πλούτωνα), που πρέπει να το ξέρεις, το ΑΓΑΔιΚΟ δίνει εύκολα το ζητούμενο, αφού δεν υπάρχει πλανήτης από Ι να σε μπερδέψει. Πρέπει επίσης να θυμάσαι ότι η Αφροδίτη είναι πιο κοντά στον Ήλιο από τον Άρη, που επίσης είναι στοιχειώδης γνώση. Αν πρέπει να μπουν όλοι οι πλανήτες σε φράση, τότε ξεχειλώνει σε κάτι σαν «Ένα Αγάδικο Πιλάφι».

Το πιο εύκολο, που χρησιμοποιώ από μικρός: Ε-ΑΓ-ΑΔ-ΚΟΠ. Ξέρω ότι ο μεγαλύτερος (ο Δίας) είναι μετά τον Άρη και το μόνο που χρειάζεται πραγματικά να θυμάμαι είναι το ΚΟΠ(Π).

Όπως έλεγε και η Πυθία: «έρμη αφρόγη, αρίδιας κρονουρόποση».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2010)

Να υποθέσω επομένως ότι δεν θα σου αρέσει ούτε το *Έ*να *Α*υτοκίνητο *Γ*εμάτο *Α*ρειανούς *Δ*ιασχίζει *Κ*άθετα *Ο*λόκληρη *Π*όλη... :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να υποθέσω επομένως ότι δεν θα σου αρέσει ούτε το *Έ*να *Α*υτοκίνητο *Γ*εμάτο *Α*ρειανούς *Δ*ιασχίζει *Κ*άθετα *Ο*λόκληρη *Π*όλη... :)


Βεβαίως και μου αρέσει. Απλώς δεν ξέρω αν θα το θυμάμαι και αύριο (όχι ότι θα θυμάμαι την «κρονουρόποση»... :) ).


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ζμπρωξ!
> 
> Μικρή σκουντιά για να ξαναφέρω στην επικαιρότητα το νήμα και να ζητήσω πια τη βοήθειά σας για οποιαδήποτε τέτοια μνημονικά τεχνάσματα (με «ελεύθερο θέμα») αλλά και ειδικότερα π.χ. για ορθογραφικές βοήθειες. Μα τι τους πιάνει τους Γερμανούς με αυτά τα κολπάκια;



10 Mnemonic Tricks for Never Forgetting Anything Again

1. THE RHYME
...
2. THE VERBAL GIMMICK
...
3. THE POEM
...
4. THE EASY ASSOCIATION
...
5. THE CONTRIVED ASSOCIATION
...
6. THE ACRONYM
...
7. CROSS WORDS
In smart schools, middle-schoolers are given the task of inventing mnemonics for the 8 planets: *My Very Excellent Mother Just Served Us Nachos* (Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus. Neptune).

8. NUMBERS GAME
If you want to know a long number, create a clever line in which the number of letters in each word tells the digit. For example, here's pi to 15 ingenious places: "How I like a drink, alcoholic of course, after the heavy lectures involving quantum mechanics." (3.14159265358979)

9. MAKING A SPEECH THE GREEK WAY
...
10. DIGITAL FRONTIER: spacefem.com Random Mnemonic Maker*


* Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune => Moral vertical effective marimbas jumble sticky ubiquitous nuggets


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Οι γνωστοί πλανήτες δεν αριθμούνε πια εννιά αστρικούς κόσμους.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

...
Yes, one's been plutoed. Guess which one. 

You're preachin' to the choir, Helle.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

I am not preaching. I just did what the OP asked, even if I am a little late.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> I am not preaching. I just did what the OP asked, even if I am a little late.



Yes, of course, but it's also a matter of order (ΕΑΓΑΔΚΟΠ).

Where would we be without order? In a jumbled solar system.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Γι' αυτό χρειάζεσαι μια γλώσσα με τρισχιλιετή σοφία, άρα δεν θα την βρεις στην δική μου δημοτική εκδοχή αλλά στην αρχαία εκδοχή του Δόκτορα. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

...
Ένα Αστέρι· Γύρω Αν Δεις, Κόσμοι, Οχτώ Πλανήτες. 

ΕΑΓΑΔΚΟΠ


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Α, ωραίο!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 10, 2016)

Όντως, πολύ καλό.

Για τα ζώδια έχουμε τίποτα, που είναι και πιο δύσκολα; Τα θυμάμαι, αλλά με έναν περίπλοκο συνδυασμό γενεθλίων, συμβόλων και λοιπών συνειρμών. Μια καλή μνημονική φράση θα επιτάχυνε τη διαδικασία (όχι ότι τα χρειάζομαι συχνά, αλλά λέμε τώρα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2018)

Παραλλαγή του αγγλικού: My very excellent mother just served us nine pizzas


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2018)

To «pizzas» σε ποιον πλανήτη αντιστοιχεί;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 23, 2018)

Στον ένατο, φυσικά.

(Για το όνομά του, βλ. _Toy Story_.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2018)

Πλέον... served us noodles.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2018)

Ή: My Very Educated Mother Cannot Just Serve Us Nine Pizzas—Hundreds May Eat!


----------

